# Have a question about tires



## brute69 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm trying to sell or trade my 27*9.5*12 outlaws and somebody wants to trade me some 30*8*12 interforce tires should I trade or not


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Which ones?


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## brute69 (Mar 7, 2012)

I have the outlaws I want to go bigger the interforce looks like it might be to skinny for me I haven't never seen them in person probably isn't a good trade them outlaws are hard to beat just trying to get a bigger tire I have a cheap buget right now


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I meant what do the interforce look like.


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

The interforce tire is made by interco tire they make a 27x7.50x12 30x8x12 30x10x12 and also make those sizes in 14 inch rim it's more of an ag tire for farm use but here's a pic for you guys give you an idea of what it looks like. It's more of a tractor tire IMO









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hmm.. I dunno that I'd trade my laws for those. They probably ride like a dump truck.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

I was gonna put a set on my 400... worth a try for a 30" tire that only weighs like 37lbs for like $75 a peice but no way I would trade a good set of laws for them

Sent from my DROID ECLIPSE CUSTOM ROM AND ROOT


----------



## brute69 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks I didn't think they was an equal trade


----------

